# Any 3 wheeler specific laws



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm trying to educate my self on the laws for 3 wheelers sence I own one now. I know you can't ride one unless you are 16, but other then that are there any laws that are 3 wheeler specific.


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought 3 wheelers were illegal to use on public lands/trails, am I wrong?


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Bowfising14ft said:


> Hi all,
> I'm trying to educate my self on the laws for 3 wheelers sence I own one now. I know you can't ride one unless you are 16, but other then that are there any laws that are 3 wheeler specific.


 Pretty sure thats it 16 years old otherwise its ORV rules. I think they decided on 16 because a three is more dangerous. Remember from back in the day when it was all 3 wheels. That honda said a $600 sir charge was put on its ATV's to cover the law suites. What dosent make sense to me a street bike and go 70 mph on a paved road and no helmet required. But an ORV cant go on a dirt road at 15 mph without a helmet.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Bms said:


> I thought 3 wheelers were illegal to use on public lands/trails, am I wrong?


They are legal on to use on public lands and trails. I sometime see them on the trails in Lake County. Just have to be 16 to ride one.


----------

